
Rewriting My WordPress Site in HTML/CSS and Comparing Performance - kevq
https://kevq.uk/rewriting-my-wordpress-site-in-html-css-comparing-performance/
======
mjoxley
With another day and a half of the Bank Holiday to fill you might want to
compare performance of Wordpress with Openlitespeed. Theres an ec2 image that
makes it easy. My site saw a 5x speed up which has made me an advocate.

